# Norethisterone & Ovulation



## *shelly* (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi

I'm looking for some advice.

I am on day 3 of a 5 day course of Norethisterone, which i was given to start AF so i can start clomid. However, today i have got a +opk! What do i do? When i stop the tablets in 2 days time will i bleed even though i've just ovulated? Should i stop the tablets now? Is there a chance i may have a bleed but it isn't really AF? As its progesterone, should i continue with some other progesterone (i have some left over cyclogest) to stop me from bleeding/ I dont know what to do for the best. Its really confused things. I'm worried that if i bleed when stopping the tablets, it wont actually really be CD1 and i shouldn't start the clomid as i'm still in my luteal phase....if you get what i mean   

Thanks for your help,

Michelle x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Michelle,

Sorry been away for work recently and not able to reply. Did you speak to clinic about this? They would be best placed to advise. As far as I know the use of the norethisterone is to regulate cycle and allow bleed/AF to happen at a manipulated time to suit treatment. The bleed that happens is not a natural AF as such but a forced one however it should have the same effect of shedding the womb lining and leaving you ready to start afresh for treatment so it will still be classed at CD1. Personally I would have followed clinic advise and completed course.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

